# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box  Free !!! Mcnpro box ChinaRes Editor 1.22 released

## Shamseldeen Victory

Free !!! Mcnpro box ChinaRes Editor 1.22 released  *Mcnpro box ChinaRes Editor 1.22 released*  Fix excel import/export bugs (thanks cykada) Require completed install Microsoft Office ,eg the addition tools else will be have error when you using open excel file functionImproved MTK Nand flash font detectingImproved phrase length issueFont import function Improved (still in beta)Apply button function Improved (thanks nguyenchithan01 report)Other small report bugs fixed   *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*  Version of 1.22 is a maintenance release(require install suite version 2.08 first). so we are recommend all customers running prior versions upgrade to last version be more stability! As usual, new version is available for all customers with valid, To download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

